# Purigen Bags??



## DeJay126 (Apr 22, 2013)

I currently have 2 100ml bags of purigen in one of my cartridges. They aren't the magical wonder that everyone has proclaimed them to be, and I think it may be because I have 200ml crammed into my cartridge. I don't think there is much water passing through the purigen. Does anybody have any experience with mesh bags for purigen? I'm looking for something that will withstand being recharged and won't leak the tiny beads all through my tank. I am going to split the purigen into 50 ml bags and try only 100ml total in my cartridge. That (hopefully) will polish my water.


----------



## L.West (Apr 26, 2013)

I am new to using the Purigen also. I quickly found out that the AcquaClear brand media bags are too porus - the purigen leaks out. The bags that I found that work well were made by HBH called AquaBags. I bought them at LFS and they are fine enough mesh to keep the purigen in them without leaks.

I haven't tried to regenerate mine yet and am a bit leary of doing it. The cost of this product is very high though.


----------



## DeJay126 (Apr 22, 2013)

I will check them out. The purigen isn't leaking out with those bags?


----------



## L.West (Apr 26, 2013)

No, they are a really fine cloth mesh. They were really cheap too. I will take a picture of the package so you can see exactly what I am talking about - but I can't do the pic until tonight - I am at work now.

I'm still not convinced that the purigen is worth the price - time will tell I guess. I paid $50 for a 1 liter bottle - believe me it doesn't go far either when you have a large canister filter and two HOB to fill.


----------



## DeJay126 (Apr 22, 2013)

I am going to lfs to get more glofish, and I am going to pick up "the bag" made by seachem. Ill update later and let everyone know how the bag works.


----------



## Jim Albright (Jan 22, 2013)

Get "the bag" made by Seachem----very strong and made for many recharges and use. Very satisfied with it and you are doing the right thing by taking some out---sounds like you had too much in the bag...Shouldnt slow down the water output.


----------



## DeJay126 (Apr 22, 2013)

Jim Albright said:


> Get "the bag" made by Seachem----very strong and made for many recharges and use. Very satisfied with it and you are doing the right thing by taking some out---sounds like you had too much in the bag...Shouldnt slow down the water output.


That's what I figured, the bags that are in there now are crammed in there and the cartridge that I bought to out my own media in barely closes with them inside.


----------



## L.West (Apr 26, 2013)

Jim, can you describe the process that you follow when you regenerate this stuff. 

I am pretty clear on the instructions up to the point where I need to fix the PH on it before putting it back in my filters - not understanding that at all.

A step by step instructions would be sooo appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## DeJay126 (Apr 22, 2013)

Agreed, if a seasoned vet would chime in that would be great. The regeneration process does scare me a little bit.


----------



## Jim Albright (Jan 22, 2013)

No Problem---I do exactly what the directions say starting out----50/50 ratio of bleach and water....I let that soak for a day (bit more than directions say)...then I fill a bucket about halfway and put in a capful of Prime or any other conditioner (but I prefer prime). I keep this in the bucket for 24 hrs. Then just to make sure i put them in another fresh bucket of water with another capful of prime and let sit another 24 hrs. After that I rinse under sink for 10 minutes and then smell the bags to see if any bleach is still there (but most of the time they are fine). That's how I recharge-regenerate my bags....I take some extra steps making sure no bleach is still inside the bags, but it's worth it! Good Luck!


----------



## DeJay126 (Apr 22, 2013)

I bought "the bag" made by seachem at lfs today. Ill let you guys know in the next day or so if I see any difference in the water quality with it not so crammed in the cartridge.

Jim - Thanks for the tips!


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

No miracle but a good product in a hobby of waste.Before everyone/anyone thinks it is a waste of money;run it for a month and see what color it turns,not what your tank looks like.Check your parameters(mostly nitrAte) as it does reduce nitrAte.Even if you don't see great improvement of tank,but it turns brown,then I would say ,You can't see your nitrAtes?I don't use it for clarity(although that is one of its claims) Iuse it for help with nitrAtes.Ichange alot of water and still my purigenchanges color.For ultimate clarity on a well established tank try 50%+ water change,my tanks practically sparkle after waterchanges.They make the most notable difference.Purigen is a tool,that's all,but it's way better than carbon without a doubt.I recharge mine(I only use 100ml bags) and some are over 1 year old.That's less than $1 amonth so not so expensive really.


----------



## DeJay126 (Apr 22, 2013)

coralbandit said:


> No miracle but a good product in a hobby of waste.Before everyone/anyone thinks it is a waste of money;run it for a month and see what color it turns,not what your tank looks like.Check your parameters(mostly nitrAte) as it does reduce nitrAte.Even if you don't see great improvement of tank,but it turns brown,then I would say ,You can't see your nitrAtes?I don't use it for clarity(although that is one of its claims) Iuse it for help with nitrAtes.Ichange alot of water and still my purigenchanges color.For ultimate clarity on a well established tank try 50%+ water change,my tanks practically sparkle after waterchanges.They make the most notable difference.Purigen is a tool,that's all,but it's way better than carbon without a doubt.I recharge mine(I only use 100ml bags) and some are over 1 year old.That's less than $1 amonth so not so expensive really.


Yeah, I've had two 100ml bags in for almost a month now with no color change to the beads. I think that splitting the bag up and using seachems bigger bag will work a lot better. Once I get more established I will take your advice on the 50% wcs.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I'll add my bags float around in my sumps and do not have water forced through them and they seem to work fine.Although "complete " flow through the media will achieve best result, it will work basically if it is in the water.


----------



## DeJay126 (Apr 22, 2013)

Mine were so crammed inside the cartridge that I barely could close the cartridge. I think this will work much better, but I will keep everyone updated.


----------



## L.West (Apr 26, 2013)

But what was the part about worrying about it changing your PH in your tank after being regenerated - that was what I was really concerned about.

I don't want to fluxuate my PH in my tank at all.

Please advise.

Thanks


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

No color change in bag would be a very good sign IMO.You probly have good water quality.My tanks are "slightly" overstocked so I do re generate every month.
L.West.I never noted a pH change from this product.I never buff my water so it should have been easy enough to notice.


----------



## Jim Albright (Jan 22, 2013)

I haven't seen any change in my PH when using these----I have crystal clear water and my Nitrates have diminished....But it does take time to take effect---give it a month


----------



## L.West (Apr 26, 2013)

Thanks for that info. I assume any plain old bleach is what you guys are using.

So are you saying I should check my baseline PH in my tank before and after regenreating the Purigen to be sure it doesn't alter it??


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Plain bleach no scents or additives(the cheapest stuff{but not chlorine free bleach as it is only hydrogen peroxide}).You can check your pH before and after (I geuss we all should)I check mine monthly, but it never changes since I never do anything to alter it.


----------



## lonedove55 (Jan 25, 2012)

L.West said:


> Jim, can you describe the process that you follow when you regenerate this stuff.
> 
> I am pretty clear on the instructions up to the point where I need to fix the PH on it before putting it back in my filters - not understanding that at all.
> 
> ...


I think I know what you are referring to L. West. This was taken straight from Seachem's instructions:

"For freshwater use, soak for 4 hours with a solution containing 1 tablespoon of buffer per cup of water (Discus Buffer, Neutral Regulator)."

I have no idea why they included this step for freshwater use. I've often wondered about it myself. Anyone?

For Jim Albright: Not doubting your methods, but directions say "Soak for 8 hours with a solution containing *2* *tablespoons* of Prime per *cup* *of water* (after the bleach step) Rinse well." You state you use a capful of Prime per 1/2 bucket of water. 2 tablespoons would equal approx 30 ml of Prime and a cap full is only 5ml which is equal to *1 teaspoon*.


----------



## GreenyFunkyMonkey (Nov 27, 2012)

My experience with this is that they do work, but in very small increments. It depends on which problem you are trying to solve with them... like reducing your nitrate level. Make sure you are recharging it like the instructions that come with it tell you. If you are not seeing any results, it is probably the water flow through the bags like you originally suspected. If that is the case, then you can buy the cloth mesh bags that are mainly used for canister filters and dump some of the content of your current purigen bag into it until it is a size compatible with your current setup. Good luck! And yes, they are a bit pricey.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

During the rinse part of regenerating I just use double the amount of prime for the volume of water(no where near 2 tablespoons or even a capful probly).The bleach is chlorine based so double the prime for water volume allows the prime to work on chlorine in purigen.I soak the bags longer in all parts of the regeneration.1-3 days with the 50/50 bleach water(basically until pure white).Then I rinse in running water (couple minutes),then back into small plastic paint pail with 1 litre of water and 1/2 a cap (max) prime for day( or until I no longer smell chlorine).I have regenerated my 100 ml bags for more than a year now and some of them go back into my reef/salt tanks along with my 180 DT and have never had problem in any.


----------



## Jim Albright (Jan 22, 2013)

@lonedove55. Thanks for letting me know about the Prime--I will have to take a look again at the directions...I did notice that my bags didn't turn completely white, so I may have to lower water to bleach ratio as well.


----------

